# Steam pilot tug South Africa



## SAS Amatola (Mar 11, 2007)

1958 built steam, pilot tug Alwyn Vintcent in danger of being scrapped. 

All deals have fallen through and she will be scrapped if no one steps in to save her in the next few weeks. 

Last steamed 1994 and laid up since 2000. 

Last remaining steam tug capable of being restored to working order. 

(MAD)


----------



## bashfordg (Mar 13, 2008)

Oops... didn't notice this thread.

As we all know by now, she has been saved.

Cheers

Gordon


----------



## Ric (Jun 26, 2008)

bashfordg said:


> Oops... didn't notice this thread.
> 
> As we all know by now, she has been saved.
> 
> ...


Saved from What Gordon??? (Jester)

You should have left her to the genuine enthusiasts in Cape town instead of stringing people along with tall tall stories.

Stories so tall they would rival the top of Falls of Clydes masts.(MAD)


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*alwyn vincent*

she is being preserved


----------

